# Chocolate Eclair Cake



## oldcountrygirl (May 2, 2013)

Chocolate Eclair Cake!!!

1 cup water
1/2 cup butter
1 cup flour
... 4 large eggs
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
1 large box (5.1 oz) vanilla instant pudding
3 cups milk
1 8 oz. container cool whip (you won’t use the whole container) or
one batch of homemade whipped cream
chocolate syrup
or homemade chocolate sauce

Instructions:
Preheat oven to 400. Lightly grease a 9″X13″ glass baking pan.

Eclair Crust: In a medium saucepan, melt butter in water and bring to a boil. Remove from heat. Stir in flour. Mix in one egg at a time, mixing completely before adding another egg. Spread mixture into pan, covering the bottom and sides evenly. *If the sides of your pan are too greased you won’t be able to get the mixture to stay up the sides so make sure to just lightly grease.
Bake for 30-40 minutes or until golden brown (Mine only took 25 minutes.) You may want to check it occasionally-you don’t want to overcook the crust, it will ruin the cake! Remove from oven and let cool (don’t touch or push bubbles down).

Filling: Whip cream cheese in a medium bowl. In separate bowl make vanilla pudding. Make sure pudding is thick before mixing in with cream cheese. Slowly add pudding to cream cheese, mixing until there are no lumps. Let cool in fridge. When the crust is completely cooled, pour filling in. Top with layer of cool whip however thick you want it and serve with chocolate syrup. *If you want to make this even better use homemade whipped cream.See More


----------



## fpnmf (May 2, 2013)

Tasty!!

  Craig


----------



## chef willie (May 2, 2013)

Looks tasty indeed.....now, about cannoli's??....lol


----------



## kathrynn (May 2, 2013)

Yummmy!  That looks sooooooo good!  Thank you for sharing this...going to give this one a try!

Kat


----------



## dward51 (May 2, 2013)

Mmmmmmm.... I love chocolate eclair cake!   (dang diet....)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 2, 2013)

just printed that out..  thanks


----------



## smokinwright (Aug 19, 2013)

My wife my this for me after getting the recipe from here.  It is delicious!!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice , Thank You for the recipe...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 31, 2013)

made this today...  although it is very good...  it is also very runny... the wife says that the pudding mix called for 2 1/2 cups of milk but the recipe here says 3..  thinking that was the problem as she went by this recipe...


----------

